# Engine swap poll...what would you do??



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge??*

Assuming you have $1000 to spend and you can get a clean silver 1984 4kq for $250.. what engine do you swap into it and why?
I'm leaning towards the NA 2.3 liter 20V 5cylinder cause it would be really unique and I could add a low-boost turbo later for more power as money allows.
the 10V turbo from the 5ktq is pretty well documented and lots of people have done it before. The results are excellent but ultimate power is somewhat limited(300ish) by the 10V head.
the 3.6 liter V8 is really cool but I'm not sure it will bolt to the tranny is it's from an Auto tranny V8. It could potentially turn into a nasty money pit and the upgrade options are limited to some VERY custom stuff like twin turbo's , etc.... 
Also....it would be nice to have money left for suspension/wheels/tires..
I have a set of 15 by 7.5" CQ speedlines that could go on and I know where a set of NICE used michelin MXV3? 195/50r15's are for ~$100.
that leaves low-budget suspension.... suggestions?








[Modified by rcr_x, 9:17 AM 2-17-2003]


[Modified by rcr_x, 9:22 AM 2-17-2003]


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (rcr_x)*

end result would look something like this(my old car).....but silver....and no cracked windshield or rock chips...
















OH....I've also tracked down a set of eurolights for it. 
kinda like this....








[Modified by rcr_x, 9:45 AM 2-17-2003]


[Modified by rcr_x, 9:48 AM 2-17-2003]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (rcr_x)*

The 10VT may be limited to 300 HP, the the 20V NA is even lower. You can't even turbo it at all with the stock Hitachi FI system, youd have to run an aftermarket EFI like mega-squirt. Then you'd have to reduce the compression with custom pistons, then have a custom intake and exhaust manifold made. This would be a VERY expensive proposition, quite a bit more than doing it right the first time. If you really want 20 valves AND high hp, you need a 20VT (like from a 1991 200Tq or a UrS4). There is a q-list member who just put a 20V NA in his 4000q and he seems quite pleased but has no intention of going forced induction. The 10VT is easy enought to do, has lots of documentation and provides more than enough power for a light 400q. As for the V8, nobody has yet to get one running. Yes, Ben on the q-list has doppped one in his 83 Urq, so it WILL fit in a 4000q, but it has yet to run and he's been working on it on and off sicne 1999. I'm pretty sure he had a custom tranie adaptopr made so that it bolts up to the stock Urq tranie. Here's a pic:


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (duandcc)*

hmm....didn't realize that the 20V NA used that hitachi EFI....that kinda puts a damper on that idea...I maybe the 10V turbo is the way to go after all.... HP/$$ wise anyway. I have a hookup at a muffler shop locally to get myself a 3" turbo-back setup built with no cat. How much boost should i be able to run on 91 octane? 15psi? I wonder how close that'll put me to 300hp? My goal is to run the 1/4 mile in the high 13's...that seems to be the minimum necessary to be competative at the GRM challenge. The paint on the car is in pretty nice shape so I won't have to mess with it. The handling portion has me a little concerned....used goodies for these cars aren't very common.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (rcr_x)*

yep, I'd go with the 10v turbo, definently. The 2.3 20v is a nice, smooth motor, but will not make much power. go with the 10v and let us know how you do.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (blkaudicq)*

there is quite a few v8 swap in europe and about 2 that I know of in the states.
all running and complete.
its possible: bolts up to the tranny, custom engine mounts, custom radiator setup.. but all in all its not that bad of a swap.


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (blkaudicq)*

well...looks like the ol' MC1 is what I'm looking for... I've heard the wiring is a bit of a PITA on the MC2 although that could just be a nastyu rumor. Post up if any of you find a good deal on donor engines/cars/suspension, etc... I'd be open to some 80Q springs/suspension for a rally style lift even. Thanks for your support in my efforts here guys. I'll keep you all up to date on the status of the project. Any low-budget tuning tips/tricks are welcome. Whatever 10V turbo motor goes in will get the QLCC code/waste gate spring upgrade and I'll prolly do a schrapnelknobben just for good measure. 3" exhaust with those and I should be all good in the HP dept. for now. I'm thinking that the stock brakes with stainless lines/Mintex pads will be adequate.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (rcr_x)*

I have a MC engine installed in my urq.
A vast improvement over the WR.
Some of those being hydraulic lifters, more stock H.P., a knock sensor, and a water cooled turbo!
These engines can be had for as little as $500.00, and some RS2 mods can be added to make some real H.P.
The wiring was of course the hardest part, but isn't it always?
The ultimate swap would be a 20v turbo such as a 3B, or an AAN.
These see 500 H.P while still maintaining thier streetability.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (rcr_x)*

the 1990 5 cyl form CQ cuz its such a sweet engine to drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (fitch)*

I've seen pics online of a Quantum with an Audi V8 and 20v n/a
don't know much else


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (Aw614)*

Man, I'd love to find a non rusty old body style '84 4KQ in silver. I've been off and on looking one for years now, but they either don't exist on the east coast or for some reason the owner thinks they're worth more than $1K in original and crappy condition.
Have you guys ever seen Ti Kan's car? It's not a quattro, but man is it a sweet example of that body style.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? ([email protected])*

The 20v ides sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But if I found a 1984 80 quattro, I'd restore it to what it was in 1984 - it is afterall a future classic!
Take a look at The new Audi 80 Quattro brochure


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Man, I'd love to find a non rusty old body style '84 4KQ in silver. I've been off and on looking one for years now, but they either don't exist on the east coast or for some reason the owner thinks they're worth more than $1K in original and crappy condition.
Have you guys ever seen Ti Kan's car? It's not a quattro, but man is it a sweet example of that body style.[HR][/HR]​Yup, even the type81 quattros in BAD condition usually sell for about $1000 or more. Nice later 4000q sell for $1,500-2,500 and are wor4th EVERY penny. 
Ti's car? Yeah, it's goreous. Considering it's a FWD 4 clylinder, it's incredible. Did you see the European Car article on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (duandcc)*

I saw Ti's car in '99 at the Monterrey Historics in the Audi Corral. I shot a bunch of photos. It's just soo clean. Of course, I'd want to do a quattro, but man. That car and another 80/4K built by Audi Sport (small black and white image in one of my Audi books) are pretty much the models I want to emulate should I ever find one of these cars. On the east coast anyway, it seems the stars have to be in alignment to find one.
A few years back I saw one with 25K miles on it on one of the New England Quattro Club's website. I'd like to modify it though, and couldn't bring myself to even consider it as it was so pristine.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? ([email protected])*

Here's a quick pic of the 1980 4000 we are speaking of:


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (duandcc)*

Something is terribly wrong with that car! The rear of the car is level with the front......








Chris


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (200HP4dr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Something is terribly wrong with that car! The rear of the car is level with the front......







[HR][/HR]​







oh my your right








LOL


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (MFZERO)*

I'd say go for the 10V turbo swap. A friend of mine is considering it and it'd be my first Audi to Audi swap. If it all goes down, I'll post pics of the process.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (VertigoGTI)*

Hi y'all, recently bought an '86 4KQ for 150, has some motor trouble, so I find this poll interesting. Came across this monster in VW Trend's April issue and I just couldn't resist.








Can you imagine that flat four beast in a Quattro?


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (i81b4u)*

Gawd...that motor is hideous! looks just like the one Jesse James used to run the propellor on the NB swamp buggy!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (rcr_x)*

Interesting looking thing. It has a 6-71 blower? That's a diesel engine blower that's been strapped onto (it's a Detroit Diesel 6-71 blower, the 6 means 6 cylinders, the 71 is the displacement of each cylinder in cubic inches).







As for swapping one into your quattro, if it isn't an Audi engine, it doesn't belong in your Audi...


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR] if it isn't an Audi engine, it doesn't belong in your Audi...







[HR][/HR]​He he, someone forgot to tell the boys in Ingolstadt!


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Engine swap poll...what would you do?? $2004 challenge?? (rcr_x)*

I would go for the 10vt( easy bolt on, not too expensive, has the potential for lots of power). But i love the V8 swap beacasue it is always clean looking and has just enought power for my needs.


----------

